# New Idea of Art illustration  for every Release of FreeBSD from 10.0 onwards



## susanth (May 7, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Open BSD is having a culture of Art illustration and music with every release
please visit >> http://www.openbsd.org/images/openbsd51_cover.gif

Why not we FreeBSD peoples too have an Art Illustration for every release from FreeBSD 10.0 onwards ? 

For example 9.0 was released and dedicated in Dennis Ritchie's memory.
If The 9.0 release had an Illustration of "Dennis Ritchie" and FreeBSD logo or Daemon
rendered in a beautiful art, It would have created more impact. 

FreeBSD is still residing as a hidden Treasure, most of laymen or budding admins are not
aware of FreeBSD. A Free and Openly released illustration for every release, from 10.0 
will change this.

The images could be used for any purpose such as : 
 * CD cover
 * T Shirt printing
 * Desktop wall paper
 * Real Wall picture to decorate Office or Home
 * To promote popularity of FreeBSD in Social Medias like FaceBook, GooglePlus, Twitter, ...
 * Decorate walls of Computer LAB in Schools / Colleges / University ...
 * ...

I personally think that working and tuning the OS to rock solid gem alone is not enough.
We need more users, MORE and MORE developers and admins; Especially new generation young 
peoples must be get attracted towards FreeBSD. The Art work will do a big role in 
School/College/University Campus.

An Art Illustration will surely catch ones attention; Newspapers, Magazines, Websites ...
all would promote it. More readers will come to know.

Towards this goal, If Approved by Core FreeBSD Team, Am happy to provide the illustrations
required for every release under free BSD license itself at zero cost.

There will be good artists in our FreeBSD community itself. We can even conduct an open Contest
Many of them will be willing to do the art illustration for free under BSD license.

Especially FreeBSD 10.0 is a good number to start a good culture for a good future. 

Please let me know your valuable thoughts. 


"A picture is worth a thousand words"
=====================================


----------



## vermaden (May 7, 2012)

susanth said:
			
		

> Why not we FreeBSD peoples too have an Art Illustration for every release from FreeBSD 10.0 onwards ?


I do not think that anyone will not want such images, but someone has to sacrifice his time (and graphical talent is also needed) to sit down and *do it*.

You may try to do it, sent it to the appreciate* lists.freebsd.org *category and discuss it.


----------



## fluca1978 (May 7, 2012)

In general terms I agree with you, even if I feel like FreeBSD people does not care a lot about art, and I buy this thing that could be grab new users. After all other distributions are using this approach and I don't see to have their user base increasing so much....but this is my opinion. I believe that what is done from OpenBSD is much more in the culture of the system, that is celebrating each new release.
However a good starting point could it be to release at least a new wallpaper for each new release, even if I don't see a lot of servers will use it.


----------



## susanth (May 7, 2012)

fluca1978 >> --- "However a good starting point could it be to release at least a new wallpaper for each new release, even if I don't see a lot of servers will use it." ---

Ya. No FB Servers will use it. But it will serve as a promoting agent and more pleasant feeling at first sight itself. Yes. As you said, we can Celebrate each new release. The art will serve as real wallpapers (not pc; on the wall itself) at all FreeBSD User Groups (http://www.freebsd.org/usergroups.html)


----------



## wblock@ (May 7, 2012)

There's a freebsd-advocacy mailing list and http://www.freebsd.org/art.html.  As far as new artwork, I don't know what the criteria might be, but can't see why anyone would be against more.  Put some of what you propose on a web page somewhere and post a link in the advocacy list for feedback.


----------



## susanth (May 7, 2012)

FreeBSD 9 >> Key features of the release include ( source >> http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/announce.html )
 * A new installer (bsdinstall), 
 * UFS journaling, 
 * ZFS version 28, 
 * Userland DTrace, 
 * NFSv4-compatible 
 * NFS server and client, 
 * USB 3.0 support, 
 * Support for running on the PlayStation 3, 
 * Capsicum sandboxing, and 
 * LLVM 3.0 in the base system.
 * Highly Available Storage (HAST) framework
 * The TCP/IP Improvements
 * High Performance SSH (HPN-SSH)
 * Flattened device tree (FDT)

From where can i get a similar list of key target list for FreeBSD 10.0 ? 
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD10 is too big list.

*"just a list of (4 or less) Important Primary Goals of FreeBSD 10.0"* will be fine.

It will help to start the prototype art work.


----------



## vermaden (May 7, 2012)

susanth said:
			
		

> From where can i get a similar list of key target list for FreeBSD 10.0 ?
> http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD10 is too big list.
> 
> *"just a list of (4 or less) Important Primary Goals of FreeBSD 10.0"* will be fine.



Check this one: http://ivoras.sharanet.org/freebsd/freebsd10.html


----------

